# Piston Fillers Compatible with Jr Gent



## TonyL (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Folks:

I am just getting into FPS and prefer to not to use prefilled cartridges. Does any one know of the piston fillers that are compatible with the 10.5 mm tube of the Jr Gent? Thank you!


----------



## Curly (Apr 23, 2016)

If you buy a Jr. Gent fountain pen kit it will come with a cartridge converter that either is a Schmidt or copy of it. They have a little piston filling mechanism in them. Upgraded Schmidt converters are also available from some suppliers.


----------



## KenV (Apr 23, 2016)

Tony

I have a few converters in the parts box in Juneau that I can send you.

Let me know and will get them sent the 1st week,in May.  (Docs let me travel north after May 1)

Or Richard Greenwald sells Schmidt Converters.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks all for the advice and for the generous offer. Ken, I am very happy to hear that you can travel. Now, that I know what to get I will just order them as needed, but thank you very much.  

I did not understand why the converter that came with a nemosine (sp?) Fp didn't fit the Jr gent or atrax. All came with converters, but I thought they were universal. 

I was also wondering if there were different qualities. 

Thanks all again for your guidance aND generousity


----------



## corgicoupe (Apr 25, 2016)

By "didn't fit", did you mean it was too long? Or was it something to do with the nipple?


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 25, 2016)

TonyL said:


> I thought they were universal.



As you've found out, there are several types. The most commonly used type in kit pens is the "International Standard" -- but pen manufacturers often have their own. Pilot is an obvious example, they have a much wider open mouth, and Sheaffer used to have a simple cylinder with flat ends.

The Schmidt cartridge/converter is available in both a press-fit and a screw-fit version (one is called K5 the other K6 but I don't remember which way round they are.)


----------



## TonyL (Apr 25, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> By "didn't fit", did you mean it was too long? Or was it something to do with the nipple?


 
Thank you both for your questions and insight.

The converter fits into the section and feed without a problem.

It is the chrome-finished "sleeve" that is too wide for the inside diameter of the barrel. 

As I mentioned above, I have the converters that came with my kits. I was just wondering why this one which came with a store bought pen, didn't fit. I thought there would be some type of standard among pens of a similar diameter and design. The store bought pen is this: Nemosine Singularity Granite Fountain Pen | xFountainPens


----------



## jalbert (Apr 26, 2016)

There is no "standard" so to speak between the various pen manufacturers, as they will most likely have their own proprietary converter. As Duncan said, the Standard International fits most kit pens.
Meisternibs - Accessories

Here is an example of several different brands of converters. From left to right: Pilot, Montblanc, and Standard International.





You can see they vary dimensionally from one another.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank. I did not expect a lack of a  strict standard.


----------



## bmachin (Apr 26, 2016)

One other thing to watch is the length of the converter--even in the case of pens designed to take international standard cartridges.  My son was building some El Grande's a couple of years ago.  Woodcraft furnished a converter with the kit, but the Schmidt K5 seemed like an upgrade, so I gave him a couple.  The Schmidts fit the nipple of the feed just fine, but turned out to be too long for the kit.

By the way, the K5 is the unthreaded version

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## darrin1200 (May 4, 2016)

TonyL said:


> corgicoupe said:
> 
> 
> > By "didn't fit", did you mean it was too long? Or was it something to do with the nipple?
> ...



I have the same problem with the Schmidt K5 in my Baron fountain pens. 
I found that I could get it to fit by sanding out the inside of the section end of the barrel. I used my dremel with the small sanding drum.


----------

